# Please recommend a natural, chemical free shampoo!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Romeo and I are battling the great yeast battle and I'm looking for a good shampoo to use as part of his regimen. I'm not so much looking for a medicated shampoo, but something mild, very natural and chemical free. Something with natural antifungal properties, like tea tree oil, would be awesome. However, I could add essential oils to the shampoo during bath time, so that's not totally necessary. The shampoo needs to be pretty mild and gentle, as he's bathed a couple times a week. 

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Look into Nature's Specialties products. I use these at work and love it. All natural, biodegradeable. You could basically wash your dog in one of these shampoos everyday (not that you should, but dogs with yeasty problems tend to do better with one or two baths per week) provided you follow up with a conditioner. Check out the tar and sulphur shampoo and remo conditioner. I use this on tons of dogs with yeasty/skin issues with great results. let medicated shampoos soak for 10 minutes to attain the best results.

Nature's Specialties | Premium Dog Shampoo & Pet Products for Groomers


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Bark 2 Basics Skin Remedy. Biodegradable and chemical free. Its an anti-fungal and helps soothe and heal sores, hot spots, and irritated skin. It works wonders for Riddle when she's got hives! It doesn't say it on the bottle, but it needs to soak for 10-15 minutes before rinsing off. Any "medicated" type shampoo needs to soak, if you just scrub it up and rinse off it doesn't have time to do its job!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I like Green Groom, available at Groomer's Choice. It's also _very_ cost-effective because it dilutes, so it's like getting 32 bottles of shampoo for the price of one or two.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I've used Bark2Basics skin remedy many times with a lot of luck. It is perfect for allergy ridden sensitive skinned dogs who have funky skin, ie hot spots, rashes, hives, fungus, ringworm, river nast.........I have used the natures specialty oatmeal and the tearless and I love them both. The tearless smells so good I considered eating it lol and the oatmeal not only smelled fantastic but it kept my prone to the itchys dog from itching!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How do you let the dog soak for 10-15 min. that's a long time?


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Nah, that's not a long time. Washing huge dogs with tons of hair can take up to 40 minutes sometimes!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Herzo said:


> How do you let the dog soak for 10-15 min. that's a long time?


You just keep them in the tub and wash a collar, brush them, whatever. I have most all dogs in the tub for at least 20 minutes to get them truly clean, unless they're either Pit Bulls or dogs who get bathed all the time. Dogs like Malamutes or Newfies can be in the tub for an hour or so to get them well and truly clean!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have a homemade recipe for a natural dog shampoo. I haven't tried it as I don't intend to shampoo my dog often, he's got a very thin coat and it's winter here now but if I do maybe in the summer this is what I am going to use. Remember their skin pH is different to ours so we shouldn't use 'human' shampoo on them....actually I don't know if this is a myth or not?
1 cup Castile liquid soap (Dr Bronner's is good)
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1/3 cup glycerine
a quart of water

Mix all up in a bottle. As you can see this makes quite alot so you could halve it or something.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

sozzle you'll have to let us know how it works. Can't say that I have heard of ether of these soaps.

Savage Destiny and Angelwing I wish I had a tub to put my dogs in. A dog tub that is. I wash mine in the garage under the house and I do have a drain that I feel I am real lucky to have. Mine all have short hair so that is easy and I don't have to wash to long. It just seems like a long time, but I'm sure if your doing a long haired dog it would take a lot longer. If you were like doing a small Dachshund I would think that would be a long time.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Herzo, Dr Bronner's is an American liquid soap very mild and gentle plant based ie no harsh chemicals. Just look it up, there is quite a history to it.
I don't intend to shampoo my dog unless he gets extremely dirty or has a flea issue. Not sure if my inlaws have ever shampooed their 10 year old border collie (or maybe once every couple of years) and he has a gorgeous coat but he does get brushed regularly. Maybe we are a bit more feral in New Zealand!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I love Earthbath! I believe Earthbath has a tea tree oil & aloe shampoo.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Na we are here as well. I'm in Wyoming which is cowboy country. I don't wash my dogs that often ether. And not in the winter if I can help it. I get to see New Zealanders every March when we shear our sheep. Just really like the people.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Angelwing said:


> Look into Nature's Specialties products. I use these at work and love it. All natural, biodegradeable. You could basically wash your dog in one of these shampoos everyday (not that you should, but dogs with yeasty problems tend to do better with one or two baths per week) provided you follow up with a conditioner. Check out the tar and sulphur shampoo and remo conditioner. I use this on tons of dogs with yeasty/skin issues with great results. let medicated shampoos soak for 10 minutes to attain the best results.
> 
> Nature's Specialties | Premium Dog Shampoo & Pet Products for Groomers





SpooOwner said:


> I like Green Groom, available at Groomer's Choice. It's also _very_ cost-effective because it dilutes, so it's like getting 32 bottles of shampoo for the price of one or two.


These are great resources, but will they sell to "non-professionals" like me? IOW, will they ask for proof that you are a professional groomer?

Right now we are using Perfect Coat Tearless Protein shampoo on Zio, and while the results are excellent, I wouldn't mind finding a more natural formula. :becky:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

When we bathe tobi he gets a wash of White distilled vinegar added to his shampoo, we just put it in a different bottle shake it up and bathe and it kills off the yeast 

We use a prescription shampoo as well This

here is the ingredient list, and this is waht we add water, and vinegar with to make an antifungal shampoo of our own 
Natural Coconut Oil, Safflower Oil (Linoleic Acid), Sodium Lactate, Glycerin, and purified water


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought a bottle of the Buddy Wash Lavender Mint after the time Lily rolled in dead fish down by the river and I had to wash her with my Paul Mitchell tea tree stuff because I had no dog shampoo. Never used it but the ingredient list is awesome. Cloud Star Pet Buddy Wash Shampoo & Conditioner

I've since switched to sulfate free shampoo myself, so I'm probably going to be a cheapskate and use it after my current bottle of Alba Organics runs out. Clearly I hardly wash Lily, she usually stays pretty clean from swimming and stuff. After that first bath, I've only bathed twice since... once at the do it yourself dog wash near me and once she went to the groomer. Both times were more deal with the coat blowing than being dirty.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone have any opinions on SynergyLabs Richard's Organics Anti-Bacterial Shampoo? (Active Ingredients:
Purified Water, Coconut Oil Based Surfactants, Tea Tree Oil, Neem Oil)


David, I have been mixing his current shampoo with vinegar and water as you mentioned in another thread and it's definitely helped so much! Between that, the ACV in his food, the regular rubdowns with diluted ACV and a few drops of tea tree oil, Romeo has been looking MUCH better!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Anyone have any opinions on SynergyLabs Richard's Organics Anti-Bacterial Shampoo? (Active Ingredients:
> Purified Water, Coconut Oil Based Surfactants, Tea Tree Oil, Neem Oil)
> 
> 
> David, I have been mixing his current shampoo with vinegar and water as you mentioned in another thread and it's definitely helped so much! Between that, the ACV in his food, the regular rubdowns with diluted ACV and a few drops of tea tree oil, Romeo has been looking MUCH better!


Thats awesome!! glads it's working! That shampoo looks good too, personally i look for as few ingredients as possible while still being good ingredients. I might be looking into the shampoo you just mentioned as it might be a nice to change it up once in a while! Edit: found some reviews on it and people seem to be very happy with how it works on their allergy dogs


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to try it!


----------



## pitbullmamaliz (May 18, 2011)

I'm fortunate in that Inara rarely needs a bath, MAYBE one a year. However, I use the Cedarwood & Lavendar "shampooch" bar from Chagrin Valley Soap. It's all natural, locally made and the cedarwood acts as a creepy-crawly repellant. I also like that the smell is EXTREMELY mild. I like the way Inara smells naturally so I don't want her to smell perfumey after a bath. All Natural Dog Shampoo


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Na we are here as well. I'm in Wyoming which is cowboy country. I don't wash my dogs that often ether. And not in the winter if I can help it. I get to see New Zealanders every March when we shear our sheep. Just really like the people.


You had better like us, OR ELSE!!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I'm going to try it!


 I expect before and after pictures!!! :lol:


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> I bought a bottle of the Buddy Wash Lavender Mint after the time Lily rolled in dead fish down by the river and I had to wash her with my Paul Mitchell tea tree stuff because I had no dog shampoo. Never used it but the ingredient list is awesome. Cloud Star Pet Buddy Wash Shampoo & Conditioner


I love Cloud Star, too! I'm using Buddy Rinse (conditioner) right now.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> These are great resources, but will they sell to "non-professionals" like me? IOW, will they ask for proof that you are a professional groomer?


Sorry I didn't see this earlier. These stores sell to anyone. And fyi, they are super cheap. Check out Pet Edge as well. GREAT prices.


----------



## avonlea820 (Feb 28, 2012)

The place where I buy my own organic shampoo now has a line for pets. As a matter of fact, I believe these products are suitable for bothe people and pets. How awesome is that?

www.morroccomethod.com

I hope you like them, I do!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this brand, but my absolute favorite that I use on Ruby is the Tropiclean hypoallergenic puppy shampoo, it is amazing! Soap free too. Has a nice light coconut scent. Its the only shampoo I will use on Ruby because shes had allergic reactions to other high quality brands. They have a kiwi conditioner too


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> Dogs like Malamutes or Newfies can be in the tub for an hour or so to get them well and truly clean!


Or a bit longer if you count the never-ending rinsing part LoL!

Oh, and I use this on Aspen, the Aloe and Oatmeal kind... http://www.earthbath.com/index.php


----------

